
FINRA takes a hard look at usefulness of Blockchain - miraj
https://www.cyberscoop.com/finra-securities-blockchain-whitepaper/
======
miraj
The white paper (.pdf) ::

[http://www.finra.org/sites/default/files/FINRA_Blockchain_Re...](http://www.finra.org/sites/default/files/FINRA_Blockchain_Report.pdf)

~~~
brudgers
This primary source would probably be a better submission than the mostly
empty blog post.

